# How Do You Stay Warm In Brutally Cold Weather?



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> Between unheated spaces and rehabs without insulation, you don’t always have the option of working away from the bitter cold in winter weather. Long days of freezing temperatures can leave your team vulnerable to frostbite or hypothermia. It’s not always possible to place multiple burn barrels around a job site, so you’ve got to use other methods to keep your guys from getting sick or injured. *Staying Warm in the Brutal Cold*


If your work takes you outside or in unheated buildings, what are your best tips for staying safe and warm during the winter?


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

They aren't kidding when they say to wear layers. Bundle up and try to keep moving. I do own a pair of boots rated for -100C that I will wear if I'm in a lift and not moving much.
No exposed skin, I wear ski goggles to protect my eyes.
Sometimes I'll put on a new pair of socks at lunch. Nice and fluffy.
An extra pair of gloves on the defrost of the truck.

Tim


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Layers!


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

Proper layering of the correct clothing combned with warming breaks. W often use heated trailers for our crews when they are out on site work and rent heaters for cold buildings.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

By working indoors.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Just came in from snow blowing the driveway. Steak and a bourbon and I'm OK.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

I moved to Florida many years ago to keep warm but did a traveling gig in North Carolina in January. Besides multiple layers I wore waterproof boots to keep my feet dry on a very muddy site and put chemical hand warmers in all my pockets (coat and pants) and inside the boots. Those things were lifesavers.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This is easy. I stay away from Maui in February . No kidding though , it got down to 50 deg a couple of nights ago . Maui got snowed up , even down in Makawao it had snow. 


Where is Al Gore now? Cricket's.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Today's job, deep in the woods. Behind the sleds is a 4' high helicopter pad. There is no such thing as bad weather, just bad clothing. 









Took a bit of digging to get in today. 








In the sites we have emergency supplies in a 32 gallon sealed air tight can, sleeping bags, food, water, fire starter and chemical heat pads. Also have a emergency cold weather pack on the sleds and trucks. Also carry snowshoes if we need to hike out.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I work until my hands get cold and then go sit in the van to warm up a bit.


----------



## Bleddyn (Aug 29, 2018)

As others have said, layers is the key. That said, one very counter intuitive thing is - be prepared to remove those layers as needed. The biggest mistake you can make is to allow yourself to sweat. Sweating in extreme cold is a very dangerous thing.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Bleddyn said:


> As others have said, layers is the key. That said, one very counter intuitive thing is - be prepared to remove those layers as needed. The biggest mistake you can make is to allow yourself to sweat. Sweating in extreme cold is a very dangerous thing.


Do you agree with me then, that when it gets down to sixty degrees that is extreme cold? I had to have two blankets last night. This is serious stuff.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Do you agree with me then, that when it gets down to sixty degrees that is extreme cold? I had to have two blankets last night. This is serious stuff.


 Dude, you gots that right, 2 blankets, one for burning, one for insulating me from the flames. I think we got down below 60 the other night, somewhere near 58 or even 57. I had to wear a sweatshirt in the house. Almost broke out the gloves.
Then it rains, and the Santa Ana's picked up, brought the wind chill to about 55. I can see the snow on Mt. Baldy, (some 50 mi. away) that's some cold looking stuff. As long as it stay's up there, we'll be fine.
I take back everything I said about the 100 degree day's a couple of months ago. I can't believe the A/C is cheaper to run than the heater. Natural gas is getting as expensive as gasoline.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

when it is too cold outside, remember to STAY INSIDE THE CASINO !

nuff said


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cold weather is when the Carhartt's come out in force.

I like lined jeans, 'Arctic' lined bibs or coveralls depending on how cold. I also have some stuff in larger sizes just to go over top of other clothing just for the cold.

I am glad I kept and brought all the stuff I did here, I have used it a time or two. Especially on northern work trips.

So happy to not have to deal with the cold daily like I had in the past.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Hibernation is best. I took enough time off yesterday to book a spring vacation to southern Spain. I feel warmer already  .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Cold weather is when the Carhartt's come out in force.
> 
> I like lined jeans, 'Arctic' lined bibs or coveralls depending on how cold. I also have some stuff in larger sizes just to go over top of other clothing just for the cold.
> 
> ...


Lined coveralls and parkas are too heavy for me. I wear merino wool and goose down underneath a hoody.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Lined coveralls and parkas are too heavy for me. I wear merino wool and goose down underneath a hoody.


I don't have an issue with the bibs or coveralls and you notice I didn't ever use the word coat or parka!

I like a hoodie and sweatshirt, I have rather large arms and need more flexibility than a coat or parka ever offers.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

joebanana said:


> I take back everything I said about the 100 degree day's a couple of months ago. I can't believe the A/C is cheaper to run than the heater. Natural gas is getting as expensive as gasoline.


So California has the most expensive electricity in the contiguous U.S. and now the most expensive natural gas too?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MTW said:


> So California has the most expensive electricity in the contiguous U.S. and now the most expensive natural gas too?


 And gasoline, Diesel#2, motor oil, vehicle registration, and they''re trying to figure out how to tax us by miles driven, over and above the gas tax. 

But, if you're here illegally, and get arrested, the state (full sanctuary) will cover your attorney fee's and court costs. Plus, they just turn them lose, and expect them to show up for court, for criminal cases. The classic two tier justice system just like DC.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I don't have an issue with the bibs or coveralls and you notice I didn't ever use the word coat or parka!
> 
> I like a hoodie and sweatshirt, I have rather large arms and need more flexibility than a coat or parka ever offers.


I just expanded on what you said. I don’t wear anything that is lined. I just wear whatever layers I need for the temperature. That includes merino, down, fleece and cheap Walmart sweatpants. On a cold day, I wear all those layers under my Nomex coveralls. Even lightweight coveralls seem to keep out the drafts.

The purists will say that synthetics are no good for arc flash but that’s a completely different conversation.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I just expanded on what you said. I don’t wear anything that is lined. I just wear whatever layers I need for the temperature. That includes merino, down, fleece and cheap Walmart sweatpants. On a cold day, I wear all those layers under my Nomex coveralls. Even lightweight coveralls seem to keep out the drafts.
> 
> The purists will say that synthetics are no good for arc flash but that’s a completely different conversation.


I guess I'm a purist in a sense, I always prefer cottons and wool. I do wear fleece. 

Coveralls do keep out drafts! I just wear bibs much more for arm movement freedom.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I guess I'm a purist in a sense, I always prefer cottons and wool. I do wear fleece.
> 
> Coveralls do keep out drafts! I just wear bibs much more for arm movement freedom.


Cotton is the worst thing to wear in cold weather unless it’s an outer layer.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

99cents said:


> Cotton is the worst thing to wear in cold weather unless it’s an outer layer.


I agree with this. Cotton as a first layer is terrible because if you sweat at all, it soaks it up and stays wet leaving you with a wet layer closest to you body.

First layer should be a synthetic. Under armour or whatever. Something designed to wick away the moisture. Load up on the cotton layers after that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> I agree with this. Cotton as a first layer is terrible because if you sweat at all, it soaks it up and stays wet leaving you with a wet layer closest to you body.
> 
> First layer should be a synthetic. Under armour or whatever. Something designed to wick away the moisture. Load up on the cotton layers after that.


I wasn't thinking in terms of underwear.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

eddy current said:


> I agree with this. Cotton as a first layer is terrible because if you sweat at all, it soaks it up and stays wet leaving you with a wet layer closest to you body.
> 
> First layer should be a synthetic. Under armour or whatever. Something designed to wick away the moisture. Load up on the cotton layers after that.


Synthetic fabric can make use of recycled plastic. For example...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Synthetic fabric can make use of recycled plastic. For example...


Well I'm pretty sure it's just virgin silicone in her lady bumps!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Best cold weather gear I ever owned was a floatation suit I had when I lived up north. As a kid I saw the marine police wearing them in the winter time when they'd check us for duck blind permit and hunting licenses. One day I was in a sport shop and saw one there. Some guy had special ordered it and never came back. I think I got it for $100 or $200. It's a one piece suit with good closure at the ankles, hands and neck with a neoprene hood. This one was camo. Cops wore dark green (to hide from the hunters). On Deadliest Catch you can see them wearing orange ones which are very similar if not the same product.

I used to wear that thing snow skiing too and I was as warm as if I were sitting next to a wood stove. I don't recall ever wearing it to do construction but if I lived in some of the places we see on this website I sure would have. 

If you work in harsh cold conditions check one out. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

One guy I new raved about Frogg Toggs...
https://www.froggtoggs.com/


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

I prefer bib overalls to coveralls. It’s easy to layer plus at lunchtime I only had to take off the jacket or sweatshirt.

As far as layering, a panda pelt covered by baby seal skin always worked best for me.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Crap. The water heater got shut off somehow. Now I have to take a cold shower. I hope you guys are happy about that.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Just spent the last week doing I&C maintenance in -40 windchill where I routinely troubleshoot issues for 20-30+ minutes outside, including disassembly involving small parts. Here's what I wear:

- Hard hat liner (Toasters is a good brand)
- Merino balaclava
- Fog-reducing goggles w/ ventilation fan - Barrow Eliminator Plus (CSA approved)
- Roughly 250 gm2 merino base layer
- Thick merino sweatpants (did I mention I like merino?)
- Medium thickness merino socks
- Regular FR coveralls over top of everything
- Heavy FR parka over the coveralls. Many people prefer thicker layers under the coveralls, I find having being able to remove the majority of your core insulation to be more practical so when you come inside you don't overheat.
- Bogs rubber/neoprene boots (rated to -60)

The most important piece of gear in my experience is gloves. The problem with gloves at this temperature is that you cannot keep your hands warm enough without losing dexterity. My solution is a pair of relatively thin, form-fitting leather gloves which I wear inside a zip-open mitt. In extreme cold, you keep your fingers inside and only poke out a couple when you need them.

- Gloves - Arcteryx Teneo. A tiny bit of insulation is nice here, but the main purpose is to allow enough dexterity that skin is not exposed and prevent direct contact with cold surfaces. Fit is most important here, you want enough dexterity that you never have to take them off.
- Mitts - Heat3 shell by The Heat Company. These were originally developed for German and Austrian special forces while operating in the Alps. Best piece of cold weather gear I own.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Rora said:


> Just spent the last week doing I&C maintenance in -40 windchill where I routinely troubleshoot issues for 20-30+ minutes outside, including disassembly involving small parts. Here's what I wear:
> 
> - Hard hat liner (Toasters is a good brand)
> - Merino balaclava
> ...


You know your stuff  . I wear an Arxteryx down sweater but it gets babied. That thing is expensive.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I guess none of you guys have ever heard of ECWCS clothing?

Or ever used chemical hand warmer packets inside wrist bands (heating the veins in your wrists) or the back of your gloves?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

99cents said:


> Synthetic fabric can make use of recycled plastic. For example...


Whenever I pick-up chicks in a store I always end up paying the price. :crying:

So I call foul on "free in-store pick-up."


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> Whenever I pick-up chicks in a store I always end up paying the price. :crying:
> 
> So I call foul on "free in-store pick-up."


You need to move onto the ones that aren't synthetic!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I guess none of you guys have ever heard of ECWCS clothing?
> 
> Or ever used chemical hand warmer packets inside wrist bands (heating the veins in your wrists) or the back of your gloves?



You're right. I never heard of it. I have a Ben Gravy t-shirt my brother sent me though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> You're right. I never heard of it. I have a Ben Gravy t-shirt my brother sent me though.




It's a military acronym for 'Extended Climate Warfighter Clothing System'.

It's tends to be very lightweight and very effective, each piece can be worn alone of in layers with other pieces.

The underwear I have are only good if you will be outside all day. If you walked into a building with any heat inside you'd be sweating in a minute.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

IMO, it all depends on how used to the cold you are and how you deal with it.. I've owned a pair of insulated bibs for 20 years and wore them 3 times, maybe.. I think I had my parka on at work a small handful of times last winter, and so far haven't need it (knock on wood).. 
I dress in layers and start with Helly Hansen pants (the thinner ones), jeans, a t-shirt, a sweater, insulated jean jacket, decent socks, regular coveralls, neck warmer, hard hat liner, helly hansen glove liners, gloves (or mitts depending on the task), and my -100 Baffin winter boots.. The boot liners come out every night and are on the dryer, then the shells go on before bed so everything is dry in the morning.. This was good for me last week with the -25C (-13F) and a slight wind.. 
Some would freeze in that.. But it's up to each person.. I saw a guy at work a couple of weeks ago wearing his one piece insulated coveralls at -5C (23F).. I'd come out of that a puddle of my former self in that rig..


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Was out in the snow again today. Had to break a trail to a mountain site.

Unloading a a logging road about ten miles from site.









Winching out one of the sleds, he dug it down to the ground. Snow is about shoulder deep.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

This does a pretty good job of keeping me warm


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JoeSparky said:


> This does a pretty good job of keeping me warm


Ahh the old Protestant whiskey!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> This does a pretty good job of keeping me warm


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

For the inner layer I use “Wickers”. Best brand I’ve ever used. Comes in different “weights” for temperature control. Also tall sizes, I have 37” length arms. And, it’s made in the USA. Just one problem, they closed up maybe 3 years ago or so... dammit.
Outer layer use Carhartt. I bought these wind proof, water proof, bomb proof jobbers back in 1998. Only Carhartts not able to wear out. Mind you being this far south, some winters don’t even use them.
Also, gloves and face mask which I prefer mask to be plain neoprene, hate the added fleece.
Past January had a day time low of -6* Faharenheit. Not record breaking or earth shattering by any means. Neat thing was it didn’t bottom out until 9:00am. This proved for excellent “cold weather training” for a certain annoying Millennial co-worker. The second he stepped out of the truck; Ow this hurts.. I don’t like it.. why is it so much colder out on the field, then next to the buildings.. It’s too windy.. why do we have to do this now.. and on and on and.. LMAO..


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Don't care how you dress, this is going to be a cold repair project, blew over yesterday on the top of Sugarloaf Mountain ski resort. You may experience degraded cell service if you are in the Carrbassett Valley for awhile. :vs_mobile::vs_mobile:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

A few hours with some hammers and torches and that will straighten right out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Back to the original question:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Back to the original question:


Does it come in XXXXXXXL?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Does it come in XXXXXXXL?


Nope it just stretches out pretty well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Does it come in XXXXXXXL?



I got this one with my first kilt when I was a kid:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

https://youtu.be/VPeXTh5tcVU?t=8


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)




----------

